# plasterer roofer



## foggy1981 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in italy does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to italy i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


----------

